# Anyone in their mid twenties who frequently get mistaken for a high schooler?



## jamesd (Feb 17, 2011)

I think I need to stop shaving because I am getting sick of being asked if I am still in high school or entering my first year of university. I have my masters degree already. I even tried wearing really nice clothes that teenagers typically don't wear and still nothing. If another 17 year old girl approaches me and asks me if I go to her school I am going to shoot myself.


Boyish charms or not it sucks not being taken seriously by your peers and being talked down to by people who are YOUNGER than you.


----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)

I always had the same problem, everywhere I go strangers think I'm still in school.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

When telemarketers call they ask if my parents are home. :teeth


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Once one of my co-workers asked me when I am going to graduate high school. I was like, "Uh. 10 years ago." :|


----------



## emmalin (Aug 18, 2011)

I know that feeling. Granted, I am still in my early twenties but apparently look like around 15 which is not even close to finishing high school :afr

I don't care about younger people thinking I am their age though, yes, it can be annoying from time to time, but I can live with that. What's really bothering me is that people my own age won't talk to me :| And I know that even if someone should be interested in me, he wouldn't show it since I don't even look like I am legal yet :|


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm 30 and I got asked twice at the mall last weekend if I was doing back to school shopping.

When I was 20 I used to hate always appearing younger than I was, but now I feel it's a blessing. Aging sucks and I LOVE the fact that I look younger now.


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm almost 22 and people still think I'm 16 or 17. 

It ******* pisses me off.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

People always think I'm older.


----------



## Lucy in the Sky (Aug 23, 2011)

Congrats on your masters degree:int


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I'm almost 29, and I frequently get mistaken for a 16 year old.

Just the other day, a teenage girl came to the door. She was selling dough mixes for her school. She said, "Is your mom or dad home?"

Of course, I knew that she thought I was around her age, not someone who's 12 years older than her. 

It's so frustrating! I look horrible with a beard, but I might just give it another shot, because I'm sick of being mistaken for a teenager, especially by women!


----------



## sociallyawkward85 (Aug 7, 2011)

yeah i get this all the time i'm 26 some people think i'm 18 i think it all has to do with your size and stuff because i notice over weight people look alot older then they actually are


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

an escort I saw thought I was a high schooler looking to get laid


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

People always think I'm 16. I honestly don't know why.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Yeah, man. A big-*** beard is in order.

I've not been mistaken for a teenage girl since I grew one.


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

My avatar says it all...27, and still people think I'm in 7th grade...


----------



## jamesd (Feb 17, 2011)

It seems like a lot of people here face the same thing. People tell me when I am 40 I will be thankful but that's still a life time away.


----------



## Odd Times (Jul 27, 2011)

I've always been mistaken for my father on the phone, but I've had girls reject me because I look like a "kid" and I'm a second year college student o_0

Hey, it just means we've got good genes and are going to look young for a VERY long time =)

Note: just read the first part of the topic, I don't match that age description but hopefully I made a good contribution.


----------



## Aedan (Jul 21, 2011)

I have the opposite issue. When people meet me, they always think I'm older than my actual age.

It begun in high school I think.

Guys, I had a friend back the first year of college that looked much younger than his age. But some girls found it cute and he was pretty confident and funny, so that wasn't too much of a problem for him I guess. He did not try to wear clothes that would make him look older because we both knew that would not fit him and his personality, but he wore what was right for him and he had a pretty girlfriend that really liked being with him.

Looking younger than you are might be one of the causes of your SA. To overcome it, you must really work on the technique of "unselfconsciousness" (I already applied for the patent on this word, don't bother...), meaning : try not to be so self-conscious about how you look, because most of the time you are great, and when you don't care too much (I don't mean that you shouldn't care at all...), then you can learn to take things casually and gain confidence. Confidence -> smiling face and personality -> attractiveness.


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

I look younger. I'm 26 too and if I ask a random person I'd get about 20/21 or so. If i grew a beard and wore certain clothes etc maybe I'd look closer to my age, though my facial hair sucks so yeah, not doing that lol.



> Guys, I had a friend back the first year of college that looked much younger than his age. But some girls found it cute and he was pretty confident and funny, so that wasn't too much of a problem for him I guess. He did not try to wear clothes that would make him look older because we both knew that would not fit him and his personality, but he wore what was right for him and he had a pretty girlfriend that really liked being with him.


That's true, was talking to some girl the other day who was all 'you look way younger than 26!' but she seemed interested in talking to me so who knows.



> Looking younger than you are might be one of the causes of your SA. To overcome it, you must really work on the technique of "unselfconsciousness" (I already applied for the patent on this word, don't bother...), meaning : try not to be so self-conscious about how you look, because most of the time you are great, and when you don't care too much (I don't mean that you shouldn't care at all...), then you can learn to take things casually and gain confidence. Confidence -> smiling face and personality -> attractiveness.


That seems like a good way to think about things


----------



## Misanthropic (Jun 25, 2010)

> Hey, it just means we've got good genes


Not necessarily.


> and are going to look young for a VERY long time =)


Not necessarily


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm 23 and have been told many times that I look like I'm in high school. :\ Although most people realize after talking to me that I must be in my 20s because of the way I speak (more mature, I suppose).


----------



## Gatt (Aug 6, 2011)

Futures said:


> I'm 30 and I got asked twice at the mall last weekend if I was doing back to school shopping.
> 
> When I was 20 I used to hate always appearing younger than I was, but now I feel it's a blessing. Aging sucks and I LOVE the fact that I look younger now.


I still get carded at 21 (legal drinking age is 18) and I'm hoping that the youthful appearance will pay back later in life.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

*Raises hand*

One of my co-workers asked me once how old I was. I told him I was 25 and he nearly fainted. "SHUTUP. You are not no 25!" He thought I was joking until I pulled out my driver's license...:teeth

I sound a lot more mature than I look though, so I've been told.


----------



## Cerrada (May 26, 2009)

I look really young and I'm super short on top of that (hurrhurr). I'm 23 and everyone mistakes me as a teenager. The youngest anyone has ever thought I was was 13. :s I need to start wearing big girl clothes, apparently.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Cerrada said:


> I look really young and I'm super short on top of that (hurrhurr). I'm 23 and everyone mistakes me as a teenager. The youngest anyone has ever thought I was was 13. :s I need to start wearing big girl clothes, apparently.


I haven't seen you here on SAS in a while. Welcome back!


----------



## Cerrada (May 26, 2009)

Witan said:


> I haven't seen you here on SAS in a while. Welcome back!


Thank you! Didn't think anyone would remember me! lol I've been out saving the world and whatnot. Glad to be back.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I got asked out by a college freshman yesterday. He thought I was 18. I'm 28.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Revenwyn said:


> I got asked out by a college freshman yesterday. He thought I was 18. I'm 28.


And married, IIRC? XD


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Witan said:


> And married, IIRC? XD


Yep.


----------



## Shygirl427 (May 25, 2008)

Yeah I'm 23 and people don't even give a second thought to the fact that I may be older. Just recently I was at a family reunion and I was asked "so when do you graduate from high school". And I said well I just graduated from college. Of course the person gasp and I could see their mind exploding at the thought. Then another person who married into my family but knew for a couple of years. Thought my little sister (who is 6 years younger) was older than me. It actually was kinda depressing to find that out. Because it makes you think what is about me that would make her think that. And then I start comparing myself to my little sister. Urg! It just ruined my whole day.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

I am 28 and people think Im 15yr's old.


----------



## Cole87 (Aug 15, 2011)

Yep! and I really hate it. This one guy asked me "No School today ?". I had other people ask me the samething. And since my voice is young and not very deep, people think I'm my Mom or Grandmother. Oh yea that really helps my SA out a lot.


----------



## Rodeo3point2 (Jun 18, 2011)

I think it could go either way for most people. I think many of us are just bad at guessing ages. At work customers often ask me where I go to high school whereas in class I've always been told I look older than I am. 

At least none of you have burnt out yet.


----------



## MoniqueS (Feb 21, 2011)

I did like a year or so ago. I was shopping with my mom and a the sales person asked if I was on my march break. And I sound young, so I get asked if I'm over 18 or for my parents on the phone all the time.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

Yes people think I'm a teenager. Granted, I'm only 22.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Actually that sounds like something I used to do to other people. :um I used to mistake young adults as teens. Now that I think about it, I still do, it's just, I don't comment on it anymore. I'd rather avoid offending them.


----------



## keyla965 (Jan 13, 2011)

wats wrong wit owning it? You look young. so wat. My moms 30 and she could still pass for a highschooler belive it or not.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

At the age of 27 I went out for pizza with my parents. When we ordered a pitcher of beer and 3 glasses the server asked to see my ID. He then accused me of using a fake ID.


----------



## medicinmels (Jul 11, 2011)

I am mistaken for a high schooler when I hang out with my sister. She is in high school but looks more mature than I did at that age. Plus, I admit I am pretty immature. My school IDs are the worst. I look like I am no more than 15 years old in all of them. People ask me if I am 15 or "legal" as some creepy guys ask. I can't complain though, its genes. I would rather look young than older than my years.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I've been told I look as young as 10 lol. Gotta love customers at work. 
There's a family joke that I look 12. Can't wait til I'm 40 and look 30.


----------



## ThisGuy (Jul 13, 2010)

I went to a leasing office to see about getting an apartment about a month ago, and the leasing assistant thought I was a "first or second year". And at my old job, several house moms felt the need to tell me I looked like a 15/16yo back when I was 20. Example: "how old are you?" "Twenty." "Really? You look like you're 16." I have a feeling it had something to do with my muscular physique. Maybe they thought I was cocky because I was swoll... I was the furthest thing from cocky, that's for sure.

I was shopping with my grandma in a department store about a year ago, and one of the employees helping us asked her (my grandma) if I would date her daughter. She didn't even bother to look at me or ask me. _Woah there._ I was only in this place temporarily so I couldn't, thankfully. At the time I was 21, and went ahead and told her my age. She thought I was 18. Her daughter was 18. I will never understand why she asked. What's even more funny about this is that I was more or less stealing glances at the mom the entire time... She was pretty good looking for her age. :b

I'm pretty sure people don't look at me or treat me like a 22yo.


----------



## jamesd (Feb 17, 2011)

Yeah I am 4 years older than you and people still think I am 17 or 18. Although after I stopped shaving I am looking my age now.


----------



## IvyAndRoses (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm 28 and I got carded for cigarettes the last time I went out. Took it as a compliment if they questioned if I was under 18. I got carded for beer the next time I went out. But I am really short so I blame it on that. But it's a little weird since I hadn't been carded in years.


----------



## JMX (Feb 26, 2008)

I get people mistaking me for an older person, which IMO is worse. I'm 25, but I've had people think I'm 28, 29, even 30. Makes me really depressed because apparently I look 30 and I've never even had a girlfriend.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

laura024 said:


> I've been told I look as young as 10 lol. Gotta love customers at work.
> There's a family joke that I look 12. Can't wait til I'm 40 and look 30.


If it's you in the avatar, then yah I can see how someone would guess 10.


----------



## dudette (Sep 9, 2011)

Yes. I'm 21 almost 22 and am often told I look 13, 14, 15, 16. 

I've learned to live with it haha


----------



## IvyAndRoses (Sep 4, 2011)

JMX said:


> I get people mistaking me for an older person, which IMO is worse. I'm 25, but I've had people think I'm 28, 29, even 30. Makes me really depressed because apparently I look 30 and I've never even had a girlfriend.


I've been told I looked 40 when I was 19. That felt absolutely awful. So now I'm older and I look younger? People confuse me.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Absolutely I have that problem. When checking into the airport a few weeks ago the employee asked, "Now, shall I get someone to help you? You're a minor traveling alone, right?" "I'm 26." I should have pointed at the passport she supposedly just checked but didn't want to be rude. :sus 

I'm typically the only one to get ID'ed at a bar too. However, as irritating as it can be, I'd think that's a little easier to handle as a woman rather than a man.


----------



## extraordinary (Sep 10, 2011)

A police officer mistook me for a 16-year-old the other day, but that was an extreme. Usually people assume I'm an undergrad at the local university.


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

Mostly get mistaken for a 17-19 year old. Im 25. Can be kind of annoying. Youthful looks run in the family though, so heres hoping when Im old and bitter, Ill have that on my side.


----------



## Jenchu (Dec 12, 2010)

People think I look older than I really am. I don't like it. : (


----------



## andemar (Mar 28, 2011)

Yep. Im 30.


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm 23 and have had four people think that I'm 15 in the last year. When I was pregnant, and living with my ex in our house, I had a charity person come to the door and ask if my parents were in.


----------



## NEWbreed1590 (Sep 21, 2011)

Odd Times said:


> I've always been mistaken for my father on the phone, but I've had girls reject me because I look like a "kid" and I'm a second year college student o_0
> 
> Hey, it just means we've got good genes and are going to look young for a VERY long time =)
> 
> Note: just read the first part of the topic, I don't match that age description but hopefully I made a good contribution.


hahaha. same here. i have a deep voice but i have a very youthful appearance. it's annoying sometimes but other times i may see someone from high school and they look like hell.. and i'm like yikes!! thank god i have my youth. lol :boogie luckily god blessed me with a beard and it works very well with my face. but without it.. man i look young. i'm 21 btw.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

moi


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

I sort of wish I'd be mistaken as younger. I've been told I look as many as 16 years older than I am, and it's usually about 5 or 6. I didn't even get carded on my 21st birthday, but my 36-year-old cousin did. :blank


----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)

Only Thing I learned from this is Age is deceptive.


----------



## jamesd (Feb 17, 2011)

phoelomek said:


> I sort of wish I'd be mistaken as younger. I've been told I look as many as 16 years older than I am, and it's usually about 5 or 6. I didn't even get carded on my 21st birthday, but my 36-year-old cousin did. :blank


Trust me it sucks. I pretty much stopped aging since I turned 20. Everyone I meet still thinks I am 18. :blank

If you are in your mid twenties and getting hit on by teeny boppers you know you're doing it wrong.:afr


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

jamesd said:


> Trust me it sucks. I pretty much stopped aging since I turned 20. Everyone I meet still thinks I am 18. :blank
> 
> If you are in your mid twenties and getting hit on by teeny boppers you know you're doing it wrong.:afr


Sorry. I didn't mean to make it sound like I think I have it worse. That must really suck. Hopefully it'll work for you when you're older though. 

And lol, I don't think I've heard the term "teeny bopper" since I was one. :b


----------



## Liana27 (Sep 16, 2011)

People tend to think I look 20 rather than 27. I still get asked for ID to go in to clubs and for buying alcohol, sometimes even for cigarettes!! Its frustrating because I sometimes forget my ID. Some of my younger friends get served no problem and walk in to clubs without even being asked. I even had a couple of 17/18 yr old boys trying to chat me up thinking I was the same age. I told them 'im a 27 yr old mum' and one of them then looked freaked out lol.


----------



## phoenixwright (Jun 22, 2011)

I look young for my age too. Hey I'm not complaining! I get told that I'm cute a lot by girls. lol. I would rather age slowly than age quickly IMO.

I do grow out a beard occasionally but I can't grow a proper full beard. It has bald patches in the middle. lol. If I could grow a proper beard, that would be awesome.

I don't get carded when I order alcohol at restaurants though. So that means that I at least look like I'm 19 or older (that's the legal drinking age here in Ontario).


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

seafolly said:


> I'm typically the only one to get ID'ed at a bar too. However, as irritating as it can be, I'd think that's a little easier to handle as a woman rather than a man.


Yeah... when it happens as a man, you're basically single for life by default, without some extraordinary compensating factors.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

anomalous said:


> Yeah... when it happens as a man, you're basically single for life by default, without some extraordinary compensating factors.


Nah, I know a few girls who just love the "babyfaced" look on a guy. Something about them looking less threatening I think.

Disclaimer: I'm sooo not interested in starting a gender war so no one take it that way. If anyone's offended I take it back! :b


----------

